# What yall listenin to?



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm on some feel good stuff tonight...I pride myself on being very versatile as far as music goes....jammin this one heavy tonight...goes good wit the bacardi...


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i listened to weezy for the last 3 yrs. nothin but.
but i got my head right and am still looking for new stuff to listen to


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol @ least someone talks to me huh bahhahahaha


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm old shool country all day,Lefty frizzell,Ray price,Bob wills,hank etc...not yalls cup otea im sure but it goes great with whiskeylol


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Want a fun song with dog's doing some pretty cool tricks??






It took them ~6 months to make this video and get everything almost perfect.

They've got lots of outtake videos on youtube too, lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I listen to all types of music. I like old country, new country, R & B, some rap, new age, anything from the 50's, 60's. I am not into heavy metal or Jazz but I will listen to some of it. 

My son for being a young person loves all music too. When he was younger( 7-10yrs) Beethoven was his hero.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been listening to quite a bit of DJ Quik this week. Probably my all time favourite artist. The man's a genius.

Although, if I'm totally honest, I really dig that Willow Smith "Whip My Hair" song too. Don't make fun of me...


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

Tool has been on my itunes for the last few days


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

I listen to everything from metal band killswitch engage to rap like waka flaka.depends what Iam doing


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Lone Star said:


> I'm on some feel good stuff tonight...I pride myself on being very versatile as far as music goes....jammin this one heavy tonight...goes good wit the bacardi...
> 
> YouTube - Animal - Neon Trees Lyrics


That's a fun song, I dig it 



hackyzac said:


> Tool has been on my itunes for the last few days


Loooooves me to Tool! I lost my originals of Undertow and Aenema and had to order them recently because they don't sell that s**t on iTunes.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Haretebreed 






Death before dishonor is sweet


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love it all.. From back porch picken' to original rock n roll, classic, heavy, big hair, grunge, classical.....down in the ghetto throwin up G steps; back to Hank



, Garth, Currington, Huckaby, all the way down near tha beach with all my Marley Rhastas and other reggae as well as island music, Choctow flute, meditation chants, if it has harmony, a tune or a beat.. I can dig.
I gotta give Reverend props though.. 





Certainly hope we will, I sure could use a vacation... Learn to swim


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

" I'm sure Billy when Murphy and his men are ridin down on us, and we're in a hail of gun fire, in your head angels sing a fargon hymn; meanwhile...... I SHT MY GAWDDAMM BRITCHES!!!" (Doc Scurloc) Young Guns II .
hahaha Cause I can dance under water and not get wet..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This was my theme of the day yesterday


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't listen to anything online because it will make our connection go too slow.

Pretty sure this is what I am listening too. lol


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I always have to listen to these songs..good songs.

MIA come around





Star Killers SCREAM





ATB Ecstacy





and i don't think the song is clean enough to post but interested it is 
*Everywhere I Go - Hollywood Undead *

I have a habit of listening to music I used to dance to at the club. =X

and of course

Jack Johnson (I LOVE Jack Johnson)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a few of many as of late:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Free ~ Freedom! Love ya'll peeps, take this moment too chill and find a reason to smile  hahaha if you don't like it, don't come around muah! Love is my religon


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

The Moody Blues.....


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Takin a break from my normal stuff,
listen to B.I.G now
My favorite hip hop song










I been listen to alot of booty shakin music too,
Can't post these videos.
walk that walk - dorrough
lil hot - (can't list title)
juvenile - back that azz up
any lil jon and ying yang twin song
no hands - waka


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Wings......


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm really digging on this song right now


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Led Zeppelin: The Girl I Love She Got Long Black Wavy Hair
or Traveling Riverside Blues

Robin Trower: Bridge of Sighs

ZZ Top: Blue Jean Blues

Pearl Jam: Garden


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

mmm...jelly beans


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Some one sent this to me on my FB LOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Some one sent this to me on my FB LOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Huntsville Rapist Bed Intruder Song


LMAO - check out the christmas song he made. My cousin's co worker went as him for halloween two days before she got married. This was the highlight of our family dinner ... Then my grandma chimes in, "oh I know him, I saw him on the lopez show the other night."


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's great


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

listen to this one if you got time...some good stuff...old school


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

junkard listens to all examples here are a couple.










When i was a pup i hated Aussie music now it makes me feel patriotic.





 this guy is pure Aussie and makes me feel proud. Mark Seymour has a better voice than most but never ever sold old to the money, still plays gigs for twenty people like he is playing for twenty thousand plus.






and then i love my Aussie hip hop something non of you will ever get but it dont matter to me.




 oh and then when i want to score at home.................





oh and then if the waves are huge and i need to get a little amped before i surf....
ten foot and up is..




like i said its vast.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

by the way thgis is something i think will never get to the states but i think they need the coverage. I am friends with a member. BUY IT.


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh and this too....




And this 




And 




Aussie goodness,




you want more..


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

Apparently i love the rolling stones. dont know what happened there.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just heard this. Excellent.


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

good songs


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

can't go wrong with a little aerosmith


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Dude looks like a lady!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pink by Aerosmith, one of my fave songs byt hem, Aerosmith just rocks period.

Maxi - you know I like all those bands you posted, what about Asking Alexandria ??


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

*********


----------



## junkyard (Oct 14, 2010)

This is our ANZAC song the ANZACS are the new zealand and austrailian army troops that basically left home as a bunch of kids. 15 year old kids that took it upon themselves to sign up and fight for the rights of our country, they were ilegal soldiers with no real shoes old guns and no food, and if it was not for them i would not be able to write this. No marines with untold power just a bunch of kids waiting to put their country on the map.





\


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Steely Dan - Babylon Sisters

Allman Bros. - In Memory of Elizabeth Reed

The Beatles - Happiness is a Warm Gun

Steppenwolf - The Pusher

Give'em a try


----------



## N3v3rShOuTMaXi3 (Jan 17, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Pink by Aerosmith, one of my fave songs byt hem, Aerosmith just rocks period.
> 
> Maxi - you know I like all those bands you posted, what about Asking Alexandria ??


:OOOOOOOOOOO one sec!





mmmm(; GEORGOUS!!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay for Classic Rock Stuffs





















And some other stuffs


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> Want a fun song with dog's doing some pretty cool tricks??
> 
> YouTube - OK Go - White Knuckles - Official Video
> 
> ...


That was really awesome! I haven't heard anything by Ok Go in a long time!


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

this just popped up on pandora


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The perfect song for your Friday night!
Sorry guys I couldn't resist. Don't ban me!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> The perfect song for your Friday night!
> Sorry guys I couldn't resist. Don't ban me!
> 
> YouTube - Rebecca Black - Friday (OFFICIAL VIDEO)


Ok I made it to..... 00.58 seconds... when she started the "friiiday friiiday" i couldn't handle it anymore. lol

Hurry play something awesome!:rofl:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Ok I made it to..... 00.58 seconds... when she started the "friiiday friiiday" i couldn't handle it anymore. lol
> 
> Hurry play something awesome!:rofl:
> 
> YouTube - Rob Zombie - Dragula


i <3 some rob zombie!!!!!!:woof:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

NIN rocks, lexsguardian! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> NIN rocks, lexsguardian! Thanks for posting!


One of my fave  Tried posting Closer but couldn't find a 'clean' version


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

My favorites tend to change a lot, but Rammstein has been my favorite band for a long time now.
Whenever I mention that so many people try to correct my pronunciation of the band's name. They try to tell me it's pronounced "Rammsteen"

"Rrrawmshtein" ...Listen to their song titled "Rammstein"

Currently Rammlied is my ear candy.

The translation on this is wrong, but it's the best sound quality one I could find.For example "Hand in Hand" means "Hand in hand" Not "Shoulder to shoulder"





Another one of their newer ones.
Waidmanns Heil (Good hunting) 





A calmer song, sorry about the video quality hard to find good ones it seems.
Rosenrot (RoseRed)





I looove this one, so peaceful. :3
Stirb Nicht Vor Mir (Don't Die Before I Do)





God I love it when the the chorus kicks in.
Mein Herz Brennt (My Heart Burns)





Hey! This one is actually high quality lol!
This is a song about a cannibalism incident that happened in Germany. 
The Rotenburg Cannibal - Internet Killer

Mein Teil (My Part) Warning, one part is graphic, somewhat.





A song about the indulgences in life, and a gold addicted Snow White.

Sonne (Sun)


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RAMMSTEIN kicks serious bootay 

One of my personal fave - love that a German band did a song in spanish


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a good song to gauge the band Dream Theater. If you like this you can listen to their 20+ min songs  Look up change of seasons


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> RAMMSTEIN kicks serious bootay
> 
> One of my personal fave - love that a German band did a song in spanish
> 
> YouTube - RAMMSTEIN - TE QUIERO PUTA!


I never knew really any Spanish, so I went to the Spanish teacher at my school and asked her what it meant....:hammer:

I'm going to see them May 18th...I cannot wait! So excited, from everything I've heard and saw they are amazing live. I didn't even know they were touring the US until my friend told me about his friend who couldn't stop talking about it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Celestial88 said:


> I never knew really any Spanish, so I went to the Spanish teacher at my school and asked her what it meant....:hammer:
> 
> I'm going to see them May 18th...I cannot wait! So excited, from everything I've heard and saw they are amazing live. I didn't even know they were touring the US until my friend told me about his friend who couldn't stop talking about it.


 I am one jealous girl... I don't know much spanish either - just think it's cool a band does songs in different languages aside from their own.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This is one of my top ten all time favorites:






And I am a little bit buzzed (okay I am drunk!) so I am outing myself as a HUGE silverchair fan. Have loved them since I was 15 and I think they have only gotten better over the years.

Among my favorites:


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Carriana said:


> This is one of my top ten all time favorites:
> 
> YouTube - Nine Inch Nails - Something I Can Never Have
> 
> ...


Good stuff...never heard of Silverchair before now. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I am one jealous girl... I don't know much spanish either - just think it's cool a band does songs in different languages aside from their own.


 I think they also have a song in french (I haven't heard it) and a song in English (Stripped). I love it, even if I don't know what they're saying in the other languages. (I only know a little bit of German.) 
Oh, do you know what the song title means?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all under Jah... One Love !!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Shabba Ranks! Man that takes me back. Now I feel old.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like just about anything with the exception of metal. But im loving this song by SPM right now, id put the link but the lyrics might get me in trouble lol , its called these streets by SPM


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> Shabba Ranks! Man that takes me back. Now I feel old.


I am old...lol and still enjoy the old Dance hall stuff that isnt too naughty.:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Just bought myself some A Perfect Circle tickets for this summer  woot woot


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

REBELUTION  pretty much my fav. as of this moment. changes every 6 months or so...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

love tech nine


----------

